# xmnt2002 file missing!!!



## Moin (Aug 17, 2004)

Hello guys n gals, if any. I am facing a strange problem while starting my Win XP Pro. While starting, it shows a message "xmnt2002 file missing.   Skipping autocheck..." at a blue screen just before the Welcome screen.
This problem occured after I accessed my friends Hard Disk connecting it as the primary slave which had crashed.
I manually found the file to be from the Partition Magic program installed on my friends hard disk.
How should I remove that message from my system?


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Aug 18, 2004)

You should remove the entry from 
Start > Run > Msconfig (press enter)
Click on Startup tab , Find and disable the offending entry .. 
Click Apply and reboot ..


----------

